# The 411 on Skylines?



## soundstudio315 (Jul 5, 2004)

Where can I find a good information source of the different model types of Skylines that have been produced. 

thx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a google


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wow, i never guess such an obvious thing would work that well.. dont be lazy kid, search, you can even do a search within this forum... wow


----------



## soundstudio315 (Jul 5, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ^wow, i never guess such an obvious thing would work that well.. dont be lazy kid, search, you can even do a search within this forum... wow


Was looking for information like this, not bits and pieces.
http://www.gtrcentral.com/


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

if you found it on your own why did you ask?

PWN3D NOOB!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

www.skylinesdownunder.com mostly RB25's and 20's though


----------



## soundstudio315 (Jul 5, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> if you found it on your own why did you ask?
> 
> PWN3D NOOB!


Asked first cuz thought this being the Nissan Forum some one might chime in,and "say go check this site out" or "here's a link to this site" but after no one gave me any info had to look for myself. Not being lazy but come on, no one here knew about that site?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

soundstudio315 said:


> no one gave me any info had to look for myself.


Should have been the other way around...


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18508&highlight=skyline+models have a look around in the site as its the start and end of your search... :thumbup:


----------



## R33ANT (Jul 20, 2004)

nowt wrong with the 25's


----------

